# Cumberland Squirrels...



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

headed out to Cumberland State Forrest yesterday am. for a day of squirreling...the am hunt was more of a scout...we were looking for acorns to decide where we'd set up later on in the pm....the three of us hiked back out to our recpective spots and set up for the pm hunt...then the wind picked up...then the trees started shaking and creaking...and we figured we wouldn't see a single squirrel...then right a 5pm...the wind stopped and the squirrels got rowdy...my buddy shot two but only found 1..his dad didn't see a single one...i got 1 and a little tweety bird aswell...(i was just trying to test the .22's accuracy so i got into prone and laid out the scope on a little tweety that was about 100 yds away...skull capped him)...it was an ok day but it would have been much better if the sun warmed it up a little more...


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

THAT BRINGS BACK MEMORIES...WHEN I WAS A KID MY GRANDFATHER WOULD TAKE ME SQUIRREL
HUNTING WHEN I WAS SICK AND MY GRANDMA WOULD MAKE SQUIRREL SOUP....TASTY LITTLE BASTARDS !!!!!!!!opcorn:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Tasty!!*

I have not had the pleasure in quiet some time. Grandma would make fried squirrel with gravy. Or sometimes squirrel pie. 

I once made squirrel and gravy for my wife's family, before we were married. I called it chicken and gravy. They all at it and complimented on how good it was. Then, I broke the news. My wife, girlfriend at the time, got soo pissed. She said she did not like it but was just being nice. I guess that is why her plate was clean.

Darin


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Please excuse the dumb question but, what's the difference in going on a trip to shoot squirrels and shooting em in ur backyard. We got squirrels everywhere. Do country squirrels taste different than city squirrels?


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

rhorm said:


> Please excuse the dumb question but, what's the difference in going on a trip to shoot squirrels and shooting em in ur backyard. We got squirrels everywhere. Do country squirrels taste different than city squirrels?


city limits...no discharge of firearms within those limits...and i follow the rules ...besides...it gives me a "reason" to scout out new stand locations for next year, check crosses, rubs, scrapes, etc...and its good target practice...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Fricasied with Gravy*

That is some fine eating. You have got to try hunting the critters with a bow. With the faster bows of today it's not so frustrating


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bow Hunting*

I have hunted rabbits with a bow but not squirrels. Looks like you would lose your arrows.

I hunted rabbits with my bow years ago. Just still hunted around old fence rows and around honeysuckle thickets. It was fun trying to catch them before they jumped.

Then the rabbit numbers dropped. You hardly ever saw a rabbit. Over the past few years the numbers are getting back to normal. More and more people are starting to hunt them again.

Darin


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

yea i'd lose a LOT of arrows...first off i'm not that great of a bow shot anyways...then they're moving...and they're generally always in trees over there...man 6 arrows would be gone in a snap with me good thing my neighbor donated like 40 to me when he stopped hunting


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I usually*

Hunt em when I'm deer hunting. Not as crazy as it sounds but hardwoods that drop acorns draw the little tree rats in. Since I'm elevated already the arrows I use for squirrels stick in the ground. I also use old broadheads....... 

The best thing is that you don't need a side plate for the pellets you get when shotgunning


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

i usually carry a hand pellet gun out to the field when deer hunting to kill squirrels...i can't stand it when they're non-stop barking giving away my locale...a simple "pfffft" "pfffft" and they're dead...no more barking...back to peace and quiet...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bow shot*

I was out on the yard shooting my bow last August. My oldest son was out shooting his little toy bow. He would shoot it straight up in the air and let the arrow hit the ground.

He asked how far would mine go it I shot it up in the air. Against my better judgement we walked out to the pasture and I drew back. Held it up at a steep angle and let her go. The angle was not steep enough. I watch the arrow go out of sight. I about $hit. 
I looked for that arrow for a month. I never did find it. 

He went in a told his mama. I got a lecture about doing unsafe things around my kids. 

Darin


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

ASK4Fish said:


> city limits...no discharge of firearms within those limits...and i follow the rules..



"Skull capping" tweeties just to try your scope is not exactly following the rules....


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Railroader said:


> "Skull capping" tweeties just to try your scope is not exactly following the rules....


this was in the state forest...the tweety went to good use...and yes if it flys out there and is not a buzzard or turkey (or waterfowl unless you're tagged)...its legal...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

ASK4Fish said:


> this was in the state forest...the tweety went to good use...and yes if it flys out there and is not a buzzard or turkey (or waterfowl unless you're tagged)...its legal...


As a young boy, I got cured of shooting tweeties when my Dad made me eat a Blue Jay and a Mockingbird, cooked over a fire on a stick...Never felt the need to shoot tweeties again. 

Eat your tweeties...


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

tweetys are fox and coyote bait...theres too many of them and a private land holder up there asks us to make some arrangements so he can trap them in the pm...we give him squirrel heads, deer gubbits, tweetys, whatever...they terrorize the farmlands up there...its bad and if thats what a guy wants in return for our use of his land then hey he can have all the little birds he wants...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Railroader said:


> As a young boy, I got cured of shooting tweeties when my Dad made me eat a Blue Jay and a Mockingbird, cooked over a fire on a stick...Never felt the need to shoot tweeties again.
> 
> Eat your tweeties...



My Mom tried that once with me after catching me pop a squirrel in the back yard with my pellet gun. She said "well, now your gonna eat it". I did. The next day I brought her 6 more and said "here ya go, cook these"! Priceless.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

barty b said:


> My Mom tried that once with me after catching me pop a squirrel in the back yard with my pellet gun. She said "well, now your gonna eat it". I did. The next day I brought her 6 more and said "here ya go, cook these"! Priceless.


AND THEN SHE TOUGHT YOU HOW TO FISH...RIGHT?


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Railroader said:


> As a young boy, I got cured of shooting tweeties when my Dad made me eat a Blue Jay and a Mockingbird, cooked over a fire on a stick...Never felt the need to shoot tweeties again.
> 
> Eat your tweeties...


now thats funny... A high power pellet gun worked great for me within city limits. Its quiet and gets the job done. Got to be careful tho, sometimes they hit a couple branches wrong when falling and land in the neighbors yard.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

DORIGHT said:


> AND THEN SHE TOUGHT YOU HOW TO FISH...RIGHT?


Nope, Dad did that  Mom does love to fish though.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

LOL  Yeah I used to shoot doves off the powerlines with a pellet gun back in the day. Good eats! The squirrels though they are everywhere here. Same with opossums. Thinking about having some fun but, I don't like to take unless I eat it. Are city varmits safe to eat? Any good recipes? My wife is gonna kill me if she reads this. :beer:


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

rhorm said:


> Please excuse the dumb question but, what's the difference in going on a trip to shoot squirrels and shooting em in ur backyard. We got squirrels everywhere. Do country squirrels taste different than city squirrels?


city squirrels don't have bushy tails


----------

